# Covenant Renewal OT



## Smeagol (Mar 21, 2021)

What reflections would you think appropriate regarding OT examples of God’s people renewing covenant for the modern believer under the New Covenant dispensation of the CoG?

In what sense, if any, do God’s covenant people “renew” after a season of backsliding?


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 21, 2021)

My best understanding is corporate worship but I don't think it needs to be limited only to that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 21, 2021)

I thought I was thorough in my pre-post searching!! Guess not......But I see now where Rev. Winzer had some good insight as well here:






Covenant Renewal origins?


I have read a few threads on this subject and I am interested to know where it comes from. What is the actual origin of this terminology? I noticed that some on the board were comfortable with the phrase while others were not. I am aware of its use in Federal Vision circles, though I got the...




www.puritanboard.com






> Covenant renewal belongs to the history of salvation; Matt. 26:28, "For this is my blood of the new testament, which is shed for many for the remission of sins." This covenant renewal is proclaimed in the preaching of the Word, celebrated in the singing of psalms, appropriated in believing prayer, and commemorated in the Lord's supper; but the worship service is not a renewal of the covenant. Jesus Christ is the only mediator of the covenant of grace.


----------



## iainduguid (Mar 22, 2021)

There's definitely a reformed history to the terminology, though I suspect they wouldn't have seen every worship service in these terms. Maybe @C. Matthew McMahon can help fill in more of the background history:






God’s Covenant and Our Duty – by Samuel Willard (1640-1707) – Puritan Publications







www.puritanpublications.com

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

